

Google Glass becomes the latest warning system for drivers nodding off - adamfeldman
http://gigaom.com/2014/01/13/drivesafe-google-glass-sleep-detection-while-driving/

======
pwg
[https://www.google.com/patents/US3524030?dq=3524030&hl=en&sa...](https://www.google.com/patents/US3524030?dq=3524030&hl=en&sa=X&ei=MEfUUs6uIMaisATLv4GQDA&ved=0CCsQ6AEwAA)

------
lun4r
You shouldn't be wearing your Glass while driving, and you shouldn't be
driving if you're too tired to stay awake. This idea encourages both..

~~~
j4stman
Thanks for the feedback Glass is actually designed in a way where it's
completely out of your line of sight, and just on the outskirts of your field
of view. DriveSafe works in the background, monitoring things like your blink
rate and head tilt to determine if you're falling asleep, all with the screen
being off so as to not be distracting.

